# Cobalt blue enclosure



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

Need to know if this is a suitable enclosure for my cobalt blue. It has a water dish it's just kind of hidden.


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 20, 2016)

Short answer, no.
Long answer
Looks like a swamp in there, Sub should be moist but not soaked.( If not, sorry I can't see too much on my phone)
Heat pads are terrible, especially for fossorial species.
I don't know how big that cage is, but the Sub should be filled to the point where there's a gap no more than 1.5x the TS legspan between the lid and the ground.
I don't know what that hides made of, but it looks like styrofoam, your Haplo will shred it. Just start a burrow somewhere and it will take over.


----------



## Flexzone (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd add a fair amount more sub as C. lividus are a fossorial sp. of T (pet-hole).. They'll need an ample amount of substrate to create a burrow system. I really don't provide hides for my fossorials, I make a pre-made hole at the side of the enclosure and let them do the rest so that I can at least partially view them.


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Short answer, no.
> Long answer
> Looks like a swamp in there, Sub should be moist but not soaked.( If not, sorry I can't see too much on my phone)
> Heat pads are terrible, especially for fossorial species.
> ...


The hide is made of plastic. I put the heat-pad under the enclosure so the humidity is higher. I had her for about a week and honestly I've only seen her hide out in that little plastic cave I got her. She's really active at night and hidden in the day. I know shes a burrowing species but I haven't seen her dig anything once


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 20, 2016)

Yup. These 2 knocked it on the head. The whole thing needs a switch up. 

I am onterested to know what type of enclosure that is. Its nothing I recognise. Have you the name of it?


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 20, 2016)

She has probably dug to the bottom underneath the hide. She will need more though.


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> Yup. These 2 knocked it on the head. The whole thing needs a switch up.
> 
> I am onterested to know what type of enclosure that is. Its nothing I recognise. Have you the name of it?


I got it off back water reptiles. It's their deluxe cage.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> The hide is made of plastic. I put the heat-pad under the enclosure so the humidity is higher. I had her for about a week and honestly I've only seen her hide out in that little plastic cave I got her. She's really active at night and hidden in the day. I know shes a burrowing species but I haven't seen her dig anything once


your spider will cook and die with that heat pad. im surprised she hasnt thrown that hide across the cage by now. the intense heat may be causing her not to burrow. your cage needs a pretty big switch up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> your spider will cook and die with that heat pad. im surprised she hasnt thrown that hide across the cage by now. the intense heat may be causing her not to burrow. your cage needs a pretty big switch up.


Seriously? It's not going to cook and die. It hits 80 degrees. That's it. I'll fill the substrate up a lot higher but you need a way better approach and how to give advice to someone. That's just being a smartass. A lot of other people on here have helped me out but you sound like your trolling me a bit here. I respect everyone's opinion on here. That's why I got here. I'm just telling you the truth here

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 20, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Seriously? It's not going to cook and die. It hits 80 degrees.


What are you using to measure the temps with?  Most heat pads get much, much hotter than that without some sort of dimmer/thermostat.  In any case, room temp is fine for almost all t's.  The (very general) rule of thumb is, if you're comfortable in a t-shirt or perhaps light long-sleeve, the t is fine.  In the winter, all of mine drop down to 67 at night and only warm up to around 72-73 degrees F.

And yes, much more substrate, this guy will burrow A LOT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> What are you using to measure the temps with?  Most heat pads get much, much hotter than that without some sort of dimmer/thermostat.  In any case, room temp is fine for almost all t's.  The (very general) rule of thumb is, if you're comfortable in a t-shirt or perhaps light long-sleeve, the t is fine.  In the winter, all of mine drop down to 67 at night and only warm up to around 72-73 degrees F.
> 
> And yes, much more substrate, this guy will burrow A LOT.


Thank you sir good to know


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 20, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Thank you sir good to know


If you really intend on using the heat pad though, putting it on the side, mostly above the substrate level, is safer.  T's burrow downward to escape heat, and if the heat mat is on the bottom, it'll only continually get hotter.  I'd just scrap the heat pad and save it for a reptile (be sure to get a rheostat/thermostat if you do).  Just to clarify, is this specimen a mature male?

Take pics of the setup once you're done with the do-over, and be careful with the specimen.  This species is known to be defensive and the bites are definitely not fun.  Also, @Venom1080 wasn't trying to come off as rude, it's just that so much of tact is lost while typing on a board like this.  There is no tone of voice, there is no body language.  Trust me, he's a nice guy lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> If you really intend on using the heat pad though, putting it on the side, mostly above the substrate level, is safer.  T's burrow downward to escape heat, and if the heat mat is on the bottom, it'll only continually get hotter.  I'd just scrap the heat pad and save it for a reptile (be sure to get a rheostat/thermostat if you do).  Just to clarify, is this specimen a mature male?
> 
> Take pics of the setup once you're done with the do-over, and be careful with the specimen.  This species is known to be defensive and the bites are definitely not fun.  Also, @Venom1080 wasn't trying to come off as rude, it's just that so much of tact is lost while typing on a board like this.  There is no tone of voice, there is no body language.  Trust me, he's a nice guy lol.


I'm just taking out the hideaway area and the heat pad. My room stays about 73 degrees. It's a female, I checked the under side of her. She was actually really calm when I put her in a temporary box. She was curled up in her hideout and I just scooped her up no problem. I expected her to run. Is this enough substrate?


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 20, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I'm just taking out the hideaway area and the heat pad. My room stays about 73 degrees. It's a female, I checked the under side of her. She was actually really calm when I put her in a temporary box. She was curled up in her hideout and I just scooped her up no problem. I expected her to run. Is this enough substrate?


More substrate would be better if possible.  This species is sexual dimorphic so mature males should look like this as opposed to the blue on the female.  Mature males also have much longer legs in proportion to their bodies.  That temp is perfect.  Ventral sexing isn't the most accurate way to sex a t.  The most accurate way (other than if it's a mature male) is to look for the spermatheca on a molted exuviae.  The curling up is probably just due to stress.  Got pics of the actual specimen?


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> More substrate would be better if possible.  This species is sexual dimorphic so mature males should look like this as opposed to the blue on the female.  Mature males also have much longer legs in proportion to their bodies.  That temp is perfect.  Ventral sexing isn't the most accurate way to sex a t.  The most accurate way (other than if it's a mature male) is to look for the spermatheca on a molted exuviae.  The curling up is probably just due to stress.  Got pics of the actual specimen?


Her color also makes me think it's a female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 20, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> More substrate would be better if possible.  This species is sexual dimorphic so mature males should look like this as opposed to the blue on the female.  Mature males also have much longer legs in proportion to their bodies.  That temp is perfect.  Ventral sexing isn't the most accurate way to sex a t.  The most accurate way (other than if it's a mature male) is to look for the spermatheca on a molted exuviae.  The curling up is probably just due to stress.  Got pics of the actual specimen?


That's her compared to the amount of substrate inside


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> That's her compared to the amount of substrate inside


Needs more, 7-8" minimum, many members give as much as 12".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Needs more, 7-8" minimum, many members give as much as 12".


That's about as big as the enclosure


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> That's about as big as the enclosure


Annnnnnd that's why I don't keep fossorials.   Lol on a serious note though, yeah, they need lots of sub.  Just ask @Chris LXXIX .  He's substrate-crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Annnnnnd that's why I don't keep fossorials.   Lol on a serious note though, yeah, they need lots of sub.  Just ask @Chris LXXIX .  He's substrate-crazy.


Well I could flip it to its side and it would be longer


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Well I could flip it to its side and it would be longer


How much area would there be at the top of the sub?  Is there an opening on the that side where you could easily do maintenance?

Basically what are the dimensions of the cage and where are the openings?


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> How much area would there be at the top of the sub?  Is there an opening on the that side where you could easily do maintenance?
> 
> Basically what are the dimensions of the cage and where are the openings?


Eh never mind I'd need another cage basically. I literally couldn't open it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 21, 2016)

Generally you want to have at least 2x the spiders legspan in Sub for fossorials. 

And sorry I'm not sugar coating my words for you. But really, I'm not trying to be rude.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bryverine (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Seriously? It's not going to cook and die. It hits 80 degrees. That's it. I'll fill the substrate up a lot higher but you need a way better approach and how to give advice to someone. That's just being a smartass. A lot of other people on here have helped me out but you sound like your trolling me a bit here. I respect everyone's opinion on here. That's why I got here. I'm just telling you the truth here


Logic behind cooking a tarantula with a heat pad:
1. Tarantulas use fluid to move
2. Heat evaporates/removes fluid
3. Tarantulas sure is dumb (_get 'er done_) and are drawn to heat
4. Without fluid, tarantulas can't move
5. When a tarantula cant move on a heat pad, all is moisture is 'cooked' out
6. With no moisture, tarantulas die

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Logic behind cooking a tarantula with a heat pad:
> 1. Tarantulas use fluid to move
> 2. Heat evaporates/removes fluid
> 3. Tarantulas sure is dumb (_get 'er done_) and are drawn to heat
> ...


I make sure it gets plenty of moisture in its enclosure. I spray it with water almost everyday to keep the humidity up. I stopped using a heating pad for my cobalt but my rose hair absolutely loves it. I keep it on the side of its enclosure and it stays pressed against it


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Logic behind cooking a tarantula with a heat pad:
> 3. Tarantulas sure is dumb (_get 'er done_) and are drawn to heat


Spit coffee all over my keyboard when I read this  thanks.

Buy a space heater if you think your T isn't warm enough - will make both you and the T nice and toasty! In the wild they are subjected to ambient temperatures, as they should be in captivity. This causes them to adjust their behavior accordingly - if they're warm, they'll burrow to escape heat. If there's a heat mat under there, they're still going to instinctually burrow, and then they'll cook without knowing what's going on because all of a sudden this behavior that is a part of what they are is the opposite of what they're used to, and the opposite of what they should be doing. They don't have conscious thought the same way we do (i.e. they can't, in their heads, say "_holy #$@!_ it's hot down here, maybe I should go try this somewhere else!")

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Generally you want to have at least 2x the spiders legspan in Sub for fossorials.
> 
> And sorry I'm not sugar coating my words for you. But really, I'm not trying to be rude.


Someone is giving me a 55 gallon tank so I'm going to transfer the cobalt in there and put a minimum 8 inches of substrate in it. I'm kinda new at this hobby, been in it for 3 months. I get on here for advice and I guess I understand that you're just trying to inform me. What threw me off was when you reacted that I ordered from back water reptiles as funny. Just thought you were calling me dumb


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Spit coffee all over my keyboard when I read this  thanks.
> 
> Buy a space heater if you think your T isn't warm enough - will make both you and the T nice and toasty! In the wild they are subjected to ambient temperatures, as they should be in captivity. This causes them to adjust their behavior accordingly - if they're warm, they'll burrow to escape heat. If there's a heat mat under there, they're still going to instinctually burrow, and then they'll cook without knowing what's going on because all of a sudden this behavior that is a part of what they are is the opposite of what they're used to, and the opposite of what they should be doing. They don't have conscious thought the same way we do (i.e. they can't, in their heads, say "_holy #$@!_ it's hot down here, maybe I should go try this somewhere else!")


I swear my cobalt was actually enjoying the enclosure without burrowing. He stated in a little hideout I made for him and never dug once. He came out at night walking around but maybe he was getting used to the enclosure. He built a nice little web in the hideout too


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Someone is giving me a 55 gallon tank so I'm going to transfer the cobalt in there and put a minimum 8 inches of substrate in it. I'm kinda new at this hobby, been in it for 3 months. I get on here for advice and I guess I understand that you're just trying to inform me. What threw me off was when you reacted that I ordered from back water reptiles as funny. Just thought you were calling me dumb


I'm sorry to have to tell you this, since it seems like this whole thread has been people telling you that what you're doing is wrong, but a 55 gallon take is huge! In my personal experience, enclosures that are too big cause Ts to get stressed out, and it often causes them to hide/stay in their burrows much more than they normally would. This may be different with burrowing species, but just something to keep in mind. You're already going to see your T less often than you'd like, so just something to take into account

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bryverine (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I keep it on the side of its enclosure and it stays pressed against it


This is precisely how I almost lost my smithi years ago. She was stuck in a death curl inches from her water dish because she liked the warmth of the extra small heat mat. 

Also, rosea are best on dry substrate, not "moist" substrate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you this, since it seems like this whole thread has been people telling you that what you're doing is wrong, but a 55 gallon take is huge! In my personal experience, enclosures that are too big cause Ts to get stressed out, and it often causes them to hide/stay in their burrows much more than they normally would. This may be different with burrowing species, but just something to keep in mind. You're already going to see your T less often than you'd like, so just something to take into account


It's more tall than it is wide. My other enclosure can't hold enough dirt for my cobalt :/


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I swear my cobalt was actually enjoying the enclosure without burrowing. He stated in a little hideout I made for him and never dug once. He came out at night walking around but maybe he was getting used to the enclosure. He built a nice little web in the hideout too


He may have been exploring, but he needs to have the option to both explore _and_ burrow. It's entirely possible that you have a weirdo of a T who just wants to chill and not burrow - god knows there are some...unique...specimens out there  but you still need to provide him with the correct care. Whether he chooses to take advantage of it is up to him!


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

bryverine said:


> This is precisely how I almost lost my smithi years ago. She was stuck in a death curl inches from her water dish because she liked the warmth of the extra small heat mat.
> 
> Also, rosea are best on dry substrate, not "moist" substrate.


Oh no it's completely dry in its enclosure and I didn't know that.. I figured it was enjoying it:/


----------



## bryverine (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I swear my cobalt was actually enjoying the enclosure without burrowing. He stated in a little hideout I made for him and never dug once. He came out at night walking around but maybe he was getting used to the enclosure. He built a nice little web in the hideout too


My lividus took about a month to actually start burrowing, havent seen more than toes since. It'll happen, just give it time.

Also, that 55 gallon would be huge for a T. stirmi, let alone a 6" tarantula. Also, in the immortal words of @Chris LXXIX, no need to be a scrooge with substrate. C. lividum will burrow 12-18" if given the opportunity.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

bryverine said:


> My lividus took about a month to actually start burrowing, havent seen more than toes since. It'll happen, just give it time.
> 
> Also, that 55 gallon wpuld be huge for a T. stirmi, let alone a 6" tarantula. Also, in the immortal words of @Chris LXXIX, no need to ba a scrooge with substrate. C. lividum will burrow 12-18" if given the opportunity.


So what kind of tank do you suggest?


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Someone is giving me a 55 gallon tank so I'm going to transfer the cobalt in there and put a minimum 8 inches of substrate in it. I'm kinda new at this hobby, been in it for 3 months. I get on here for advice and I guess I understand that you're just trying to inform me. What threw me off was when you reacted that I ordered from back water reptiles as funny. Just thought you were calling me dumb


He rated your post from backwaterreptiles as funny because... Well because they suck.  They are notorious for sending the wrong species, in horrible health, in horrible packaging.  Once or twice could be chalked up to a one time mistake.  However it happens with pretty much every order from them.  Don't order from them next time.

They are often called Slackwater on these boards.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> So what kind of tank do you suggest?


Some sort of large sterilite plastic container.  Make the holes for vents yourself and voila, you have an inexpensive, practical enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Some sort of large sterilite plastic container.  Make the holes for vents yourself and voila, you have an inexpensive, practical enclosure.


I don't really care to spend money honestly. I mean I'd like to buy a certain size aquarium for it because I don't even know where to buy plastic containers that big is the T really likes 12-18 inches of substrate


----------



## BobBarley (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I don't really care to spend money honestly. I mean I'd like to buy a certain size aquarium for it because I don't even know where to buy plastic containers that big is the T really likes 12-18 inches of substrate


Just at the dollar store or something.  They have lots of sizes to choose from.  Most people on here use sterilite plastic containers mostly for functionality and practicality.  When you have this many t's having a pretty enclosure for each one becomes impractical.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> So what kind of tank do you suggest?


Get a clear plastic storage container from Walmart! Put some holes in it so the T can breathe and you're good to go! I know you said you didn't want to spend money but something like this in varying size is gonna cost $6-$10, unlike a $50+ glass aquarium from Petco 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hefty-32-Qt-Hi-Rise-Clear-Latch-Box-Teal-Sachet-Lid-and-Handles/49660493

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 21, 2016)

I use 35L Really Useful Box for my Asian burrowers/fossorial. Give eBay a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Get a clear plastic storage container from Walmart! Put some holes in it so the T can breathe and you're good to go! I know you said you didn't want to spend money but something like this in varying size is gonna cost $6-$10, unlike a $50+ glass aquarium from Petco
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hefty-32-Qt-Hi-Rise-Clear-Latch-Box-Teal-Sachet-Lid-and-Handles/49660493


Oh no I said I didn't care to spend money lol. Either way I'll stop by the dollar store and look around


----------



## Graves6661 (Dec 21, 2016)

Containerstore.com has alot of different sized boxes that are great for tarantulas. You will have to add some ventilation on the sides and top of course but that is easy enough.

Like mentioned before, get rid of the heat pad.  its not useful at all unless you live in an igloo.  If the room temp is above 70 degrees F the T will be healthy.

As for keeping humidity up, dont shoot for an exact number.  over flow the water dish once a week and maybe mist or moisten one side of the enclosure once a week.  the every day misting is overkill.


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Graves6661 said:


> Containerstore.com has alot of different sized boxes that are great for tarantulas. You will have to add some ventilation on the sides and top of course but that is easy enough.
> 
> Like mentioned before, get rid of the heat pad.  its not useful at all unless you live in an igloo.  If the room temp is above 70 degrees F the T will be healthy.
> 
> As for keeping humidity up, dont shoot for an exact number.  over flow the water dish once a week and maybe mist or moisten one side of the enclosure once a week.  the every day misting is overkill.


Didn't know that thank you. I read so much different stuff I should do and it got to the point where it confuses me pretty bad. Not from this site but from other sources


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> I use 35L Really Useful Box for my Asian burrowers/fossorial. Give eBay a try


Will do thank you


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Didn't know that thank you. I read so much different stuff I should do and it got to the point where it confuses me pretty bad. Not from this site but from other sources


Forget those other sources

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## bryverine (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I don't really care to spend money honestly. I mean I'd like to buy a certain size aquarium for it because I don't even know where to buy plastic containers that big is the T really likes 12-18 inches of substrate


I'm not sure that you NEED 18 inches, I'm just saying that if you have the room, fill it up! 
I have mine (second to last enclosure) in a large kritter keeper with 8 inches of substrate. With little room above the substrate for crawling. 

It depends on how hands on you are, but I'll be making an acrylic enclosure for her final one so it's exactly what I want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-Really-...829549?hash=item43cb31872d:g:GCAAAOSwzrxUy3Py


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Forget those other sources


Just came out of the store with this. I can put about 7 inches in it and he'll have about an inch and a half for extra height.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-Really-...829549?hash=item43cb31872d:g:GCAAAOSwzrxUy3Py


Thanks man couldn't find anything on eBay at all.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Just came out of the store with this. I can put about 7 inches in it and he'll have about an inch and a half for extra height.


Great! That should definitely do the trick. Just put some holes in it - plastic usually shatters if you use a drill, I personally will heat up a nail and poke it right through to make the holes but I'm sure there are other ways too!

Your T will like that _much_ more than a 55 gallon tank, and it'll be much easier for you to clean...and rehouse, when the time comes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Great! That should definitely do the trick. Just put some holes in it - plastic usually shatters if you use a drill, I personally will heat up a nail and poke it right through to make the holes but I'm sure there are other ways too!
> 
> Your T will like that _much_ more than a 55 gallon tank, and it'll be much easier for you to clean...and rehouse, when the time comes


I saw the tank and it is too damn big lol. Even putting a divider in the middle of it would still make it tooo big

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I saw the tank and it is too damn big lol. Even putting a divider in the middle of it would still make it tooo big


Dividers are like asking for one of your Ts to end up with an unscheduled snack anyway  In theory a great idea, in application not so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Someone is giving me a 55 gallon tank so I'm going to transfer the cobalt in there and put a minimum 8 inches of substrate in it. I'm kinda new at this hobby, been in it for 3 months. I get on here for advice and I guess I understand that you're just trying to inform me. What threw me off was when you reacted that I ordered from back water reptiles as funny. Just thought you were calling me dumb


Backwater has a very bad
reputation on here. Spiders are mislabeled/mixed up, people get dead spiders, or get nothing at all. That is where the funny comes from. Nobody here orders from them after reading their reviews. 
You were lucky to have ordered from them without issues. 
Re: heat mat
If you live in the US, a space heater is your best option, assuming your room temps are good. If you are comfortable in a tshirt in the room your tarantula are in, they will be 
fine without additional heating. 
BI yverine's post was right, except for why especially burrowers are at risk from heat mats. It is not so much being cooked when it sits on the heat mat as well not being able 
to escape the warmth, since they are down in their burrows, the heat builds up in the burrow. The spider digs deeper to escape the heat on instinct, but instead gets hotter. 


You can use a heat mat if you need to, just don't place it under the tank. High up a side is possible, but what i prefer is to stick it too a place near the tank, a couple of cm away. This way, there are no hot spots. I do this with a heatcable.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 21, 2016)

Yup, no mercy for substrate "Scrooge" :-s

OB _Theraphosidae _needs at least *always *a minimum of 7 inches of substrate, level of "humidity" (read moist, slightly moist) vary according to the single _Theraphosidae_ needs 

I hate when I see 'haplos' and etc forced to create a grotesque burrow for survive with only 2/3 miserable inches of substrate.


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Backwater has a very bad
> reputation on here. Spiders are mislabeled/mixed up, people get dead spiders, or get nothing at all. That is where the funny comes from. Nobody here orders from them after reading their reviews.
> You were lucky to have ordered from them without issues.
> Re: heat mat
> ...


What do you mean by a space heater exactly?


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yup, no mercy for substrate "Scrooge" :-s
> 
> OB _Theraphosidae _needs at least *always *a minimum of 7 inches of substrate, level of "humidity" (read moist, slightly moist) vary according to the single _Theraphosidae_ needs
> 
> I hate when I see 'haplos' and etc forced to create a grotesque burrow for survive with only 2/3 miserable inches of substrate.


Yeah I just got a perfect container for it. I can put 7 inches of substrate in it and it'll have a about an inch and a half to walk a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> What do you mean by a space heater exactly?


It is a radiator-like, movable heating device, most of which have a thermostat. Other US residents can help you with that


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> It is a radiator-like, movable heating device, most of which have a thermostat. Other US residents can help you with that


Sorry I feel stupid I know what they are lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Sorry I feel stupid I know what they are lol


No problem 
Although it struck me as funny, me telling an American what Americans use for extra heat


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> No problem
> Although it struck me as funny, me telling an American what Americans use for extra heat


He's so calm when I went to rehouse him. I don't see how this species is aggressive at all. Unless I just ran into a rare calmness lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> He's so calm when I went to rehouse him. I don't see how this species is aggressive at all. Unless I just ran into a rare calmness lol


Never mind I was so wrong he is so hostile right now. I was placing him in his new enclosure and jumped out and missed it so I had to catch in a little box I have and he's striking it left and right. I get him in there and I put something over him so he wouldn't get free. I come back in my room and staring me down outside his enclosure. I finally got home though

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Dec 21, 2016)

Heads up!

There are a lot of senior members here on the boards. People who have been doing this for years. The Tarantula Hobby while a growing hobby, is still largely unknown. The fact is most knowledge that comes from the hobby is paved with countless dead tarantulas.

The point is... you can't be sensitive to other's advice. These people who are blunt and to the point have seen some things. I know you are new to the hobby but for those who have done this for decades have seen plenty of people come to the boards help when it was too late for their tarantula. It's nothing personal. These people know if you don't follow their advice, you will end up with a dead tarantula.

Here are some tips.

•learn how to use the search function. The boards have been around for quite some time. A lot knowledge is to be found.
•Heat sources should only be a space heater. I bought mine for 12 bucks. Once space heater makes more sense and is safer than a heat pad for EVERY spider
•Learn to differentiate between your needs and your tarantulas needs. My tarantulas don't need lights and does not provide a single benefit for them. I use lights because I think its look nice, nothing else. I fully understand the risk and take proper precautions. Any dead T's is purely my fault.
•Research your T before purchasing.
•T's are best to be observed. Learn to accept that sometimes you are literally just paying hundreds of dollars to see a hole in a cage. Maybe once in a blue moon you will see a leg poke out but nothing more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Someone is giving me a 55 gallon tank so I'm going to transfer the cobalt in there and put a minimum 8 inches of substrate in it. I'm kinda new at this hobby, been in it for 3 months. I get on here for advice and I guess I understand that you're just trying to inform me. What threw me off was when you reacted that I ordered from back water reptiles as funny. Just thought you were calling me dumb


That is a insane waste of space, time and money. Biggest I would consider with no other option would be a 20gallon. 
You sure don't have any nice beginner species... 
Not calling you dumb, but if you read any reviews you'd find that backwater reptiles is a terrible place to order arachnids from. Sizes and species get mixed up and are poorly packed. Stick to arachnid dealers for arachnids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Never mind I was so wrong he is so hostile right now. I was placing him in his new enclosure and jumped out and missed it so I had to catch in a little box I have and he's striking it left and right. I get him in there and I put something over him so he wouldn't get free. I come back in my room and staring me down outside his enclosure. I finally got home though


Maybe he saw you typing he was so calm, and stepped up to the game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paiige (Dec 21, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> He's so calm when I went to rehouse him. I don't see how this species is aggressive at all. Unless I just ran into a rare calmness lol





Dylan Campbell said:


> Never mind I was so wrong he is so hostile right now


Laughed so hard at this  You certainly didn't pick an easy one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 21, 2016)

In the burrow H.lividum ( yea I know name change,whatever.. ) are as peacefull as any other species.. It's rehousings and other circumstances where the T is outside of the burrow where you are going to get caught up.

Remeber that in any situation that T can react and move much faster than you.. Your only advantage is the ability to think..

Go over every possible worst case scenario a few times in your head and  plan accordingly before you open the enclosure.. Research the safest methods of rehousing, block all possible escape routes, have tongs and multiple catch cups on hand in various places so that you are not searching for equipment while your T is racing all over the place.

The biggest thing that I have learned over the years is to never force a bad situation.. If your feeling overwhelmed by the Ts defensiveness or speed just STOP close it's enclosure, regroup and figure out a better plan..  It's a wonder what just sitting back for 5 or 10 mins relaxing and analysing the situation can do.. Hell if after a few minutes or enough failed attempts hold of for a day or two untill you feel confident enough to try again  or have come up with a better plan..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Dec 21, 2016)

Not to get too off topic here but the original cage you were going to put her in is an arboreal enclosure it's suppose to stand up on its end with less substrate.


----------



## obie (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the bugarium for my haplopelma sp. Then pack the substrate down as firm as possible and their good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 22, 2016)

obie said:


> I like the bugarium for my haplopelma sp. Then pack the substrate down as firm as possible and their good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall is that enclosure? I really like it


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 22, 2016)

14pokies said:


> In the burrow H.lividum ( yea I know name change,whatever.. ) are as peacefull as any other species.. It's rehousings and other circumstances where the T is outside of the burrow where you are going to get caught up.
> 
> Remeber that in any situation that T can react and move much faster than you.. Your only advantage is the ability to think..
> 
> ...


Well it went all well and good until I forgot to put breath holes in the plastic. I had to get him out into that blue container again and he jumped. I planned this out decently it's just that this species is extremely fast. I put a little lid over the new enclosure to hold him there and got through a tiny crack of it on the side. Scared the hell out of me when I came back in my room and he was on my dresser staring at me lol.


----------



## obie (Dec 22, 2016)

It's about 12in tall by 8x8 I think


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 23, 2016)

obie said:


> It's about 12in tall by 8x8 I think[
> Did you get it online?


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 23, 2016)

obie said:


> It's about 12in tall by 8x8 I think


Did you get it online?


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Scared the hell out of me when I came back in my room and he was on my dresser staring at me lol.


At least you found him on your dresser and not in your bed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> At least you found him on your dresser and not in your bed!


I could imagine getting bit because I'd stick my leg in my blanket and feel something so painful lol. I've heard their venom is pretty bad


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I could imagine getting bit because I'd stick my leg in my blanket and feel something so painful lol. I've heard their venom is pretty bad


Yeah I would definitely avoid that as best you can, being bitten by any OW does not sound like something I ever want to do  Check the bite reports section of the website if you're interested! There's some pretty good info in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 23, 2016)

Paiige said:


> Yeah I would definitely avoid that I s best you can, being bitten by any OW does not sound like something I ever want to do  Check the bite reports section of the website if you're interested! There's some pretty good info in there


The bite reports on this
species were enough to keep me away from Asian OW. Until i got an O.sp. blue panay, that is. 
I would never have started wit a C.lividus as a first T.


----------



## Paiige (Dec 23, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> The bite reports on this
> species were enough to keep me away from Asian OW. Until i got an O.sp. blue panay, that is.
> I would never have started wit a C.lividus as a first T.


I didn't even know anything other than B smithi and G rosea existed when I brought home my first T...newbies are spoiled these days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gypsy cola (Dec 23, 2016)

for the bugarium, you will need make your own. Those screen tops are the worst. I swear even if you sneeze by one of those things they will rip.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 23, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> I planned this out decently it's just that this species is extremely fast.


Believe me I know I have one that is rightly referred to as %#!k%#g @%×h?#le! Outside of her burrow she is one of my fastest, most defensive Ts. She holds a threat pose for 2-3seconds then bolts, biting and slapping the whole way.. I only get one shot with cupping her before all hell breaks loose.. The release into the new enclosure is always worse as she is in full panic mode and just runs and fights for her life...  She never runs linear either she's always changing direction and slapping and biting.. She's easily the most spastic and defensive lividum I have ever owned..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 23, 2016)

obie said:


> I like the bugarium for my haplopelma sp. Then pack the substrate down as firm as possible and their good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a gorgeous Haplo, what sp is it? I've never seen one quite that color..


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Believe me I know I have one that is rightly referred to as %#!k%#g @%×h?#le! Outside of her burrow she is one of my fastest, most defensive Ts. She holds a threat pose for 2-3seconds then bolts, biting and slapping the whole way.. I only get one shot with cupping her before all hell breaks loose.. The release into the new enclosure is always worse as she is in full panic mode and just runs and fights for her life...  She never runs linear either she's always changing direction and slapping and biting.. She's easily the most spastic and defensive lividum I have ever owned..


I'm glad I'm not alone. The only time I feel safe to do anything with its enclosure is when she's curled up. She hasn't digging yet but I'm waiting for it. My king baboon has made an impressive tunnel though. I got lucky enough that she tunneled where I can see her


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> That is a gorgeous Haplo, what sp is it? I've never seen one quite that color..


I was thinking the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## obie (Dec 24, 2016)

i got it at petsmart for 19.99 I think


----------



## obie (Dec 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> That is a gorgeous Haplo, what sp is it? I've never seen one quite that color..


I purchased it as a Thai tiger at my local reptile show


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 24, 2016)

obie said:


> i got it at petsmart for 19.99 I think


Thanks a lot man


----------



## obie (Dec 24, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> Thanks a lot man


No problem


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 24, 2016)

obie said:


> I purchased it as a Thai tiger at my local reptile show


I'm assuming minax then? I've only seen the dark black ones never one coffee bean colored like yours..  If you ever want to sell her let me know ..


----------



## obie (Dec 24, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I'm assuming minax then? I've only seen the dark black ones never one coffee bean colored like yours..  If you ever want to sell her let me know ..


Actually she is listed on my local Craigslist for sale and a couple others


----------



## Dylan Campbell (Dec 24, 2016)

obie said:


> Actually she is listed on my local Craigslist for sale and a couple others


What others are you selling bro?


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 24, 2016)

obie said:


> Actually she is listed on my local Craigslist for sale and a couple others


Check your inbox!


----------



## dopamine (Dec 24, 2016)

obie said:


> I purchased it as a Thai tiger at my local reptile show


That would probably be C. longipes then.


----------



## obie (Dec 24, 2016)

Dylan Campbell said:


> What others are you selling bro?


A giant vinegaroon  and a 2.5-3in H gigas


----------

